# Guernsey Cattle - Texas



## Miss Kay

We are selling our farm due to health so we must also sell our home cows. We have a small closed herd of only A2/A2 and we breed artificially to only A2/A2 bulls known for great udders. The two cows we are selling were both born here and raised by us. They have never been off our farm. Guernsey’s are hard to come by in Texas and they would make great family cows for those who prefer raw milk on grass. We live in Harlingen, TX which in the tip of Texas near the border. 

For sale a registered A2/A2 cow bred (the darker one) to Marodore Gary Pistol-ET (an A2/A2 bull) confirmed pregnant with sexed semen, due 11/5/2017. Wolfes Lexus Betsey was born here on our farm 9/25/11 out of our cow Sally and a sire named Flambeau Manor C Lexus. This will be her 4th calf. She’s primarily grass fed and currently dry. She has a healthy udder and milks a min of 4 gallons on once a day milking while on grass. She’ll do much more if you prefer grain based dairy. She can be milked by hand or machine. She has a very loving personality and enjoys raising calves so she’d be a great foster mom. $2,000

For sale a registered A2/A2 cow named, Wolfes Navajo Daisy (one with more white) born here on our farm 02/11/2015 to our cow Betsey (also for sale) and the sire Lang Haven Alstar Navajo-ET. Daisy had a heifer calf from AI’d sexed semen in November 2016. She is currently dry and selling open. She was raised on her mother and is grass fed so she has a developed rumen for a grass based dairy. She has a very tight wonderful udder and is an easy keeper. $2,000


----------



## Miss Kay

All sold to Texans.


----------

